# The Neck Heart - Great Smoked Venison



## smoking b (Mar 10, 2014)

Today I decided to smoke a neck heart to eat  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















PICT0963.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






I started with this neck heart.













PICT0964.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






Gave it a basic SPOG treatment making sure to get some inside the heart.













PICT0966.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






Then into the MES it went at 225. AMNPS running hickory & maple

I need to figure out what else to make with these  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I haven't had a neck heart for a while - I'm looking forward to it


----------



## smoking b (Mar 10, 2014)

Well I decided to go with some lemon pepper chicken so far...

I started with a couple boneless chicken breasts  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   & mixed up some lemon pepper rub I like to make.













PICT0967.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






Here is the lemon pepper rub I made.













PICT0968.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






I also crushed a few cloves of garlic & got some lemon juice ready.

I drizzle the breasts with lemon juice, rub them with the garlic & then apply the lemon pepper rub.













PICT0969.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






Here they are after getting the rub.













PICT0972.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






I then put them in a container & drizzle some more lemon juice on them gently & put them in the fridge for a couple hours till I'm ready to grill them.

I still need to figure out what else to make... I'm leaning toward steamed broccoli & something else maybe??

Updates to follow...


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 10, 2014)

What animal did the neck and heart come from??  Venison?


----------



## smoking b (Mar 10, 2014)

c farmer said:


> What animal did the neck and heart come from??  Venison?


Yup - they came from one of the deer I got.  I like them as a combo


----------



## smoking b (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok the heart is done  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0974.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014


















PICT0975.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






It is foiled till the rest of the things are ready. I need to fire up some Stubbs & get the grill going for the lemon pepper chicken. Since I'll have it going, I'm gonna do some taters on it with the chicken while the broccoli steams...

Updates to follow...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking good B. We haven't been lucky enough to get a combo like that the last two years now... Maybe next season. 

Are we gonna get to see the sliced photos???

Mmmmm making me drool in my beer!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 10, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking good B. We haven't been lucky enough to get a combo like that the last two years now... Maybe next season.
> 
> Are we gonna get to see the sliced photos???
> 
> Mmmmm making me drool in my beer!


Thanks Case  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Yeah I'll definitely share the photos when it's all done  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's smelling great now!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok more progress...













PICT0981.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






Neck is done & resting.













PICT0977.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






Taters ready for the grill.













PICT0978.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






As usual I improved some with crushed red habanero & seeds  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0979.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






Lemon pepper chicken on the grill too - I added a piece with some sauce just for something to do...













PICT0976.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






Broccoli steaming away...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 10, 2014)

Man that neck looks like a tri tip!!! Gonna be tasty!!!!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 10, 2014)

And time to eat!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0982.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






Slicing the heart.













PICT0983.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






Closer view.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0984.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






Moist & tender.













PICT0986.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






I only wish these were bigger.













PICT0987.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






Cutting into the neck.













PICT0988.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






It is very tender & juicy as well.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0989.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






Better view of the juicy goodness.













PICT0990.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






My first plate - neck heart combo.













PICT0991.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






My second plate - lemon pepper chicken, broccoli & taters.













PICT0993.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






Both my plates ready for action - time to go eat!


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 10, 2014)

You have that neck looking like Prime Rib.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 10, 2014)

Man they look great.  Maybe I shouldn't pitch the heart and make burger out of the neck.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 10, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Man that neck looks like a tri tip!!! Gonna be tasty!!!!


It was very tasty Case!  I am absolutely stuffed!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 10, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> You have that neck looking like Prime Rib.


Thanks Todd!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Nobody around my little neck of the woods appreciates how good a neck can be if you go about it right - until you let them taste it that is!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I've converted a lot of the locals here


----------



## smoking b (Mar 10, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Man they look great. Maybe I shouldn't pitch the heart and make burger out of the neck.


Thanks man! Yeah I would give them a try - I bet you don't regret it!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 10, 2014)

How do you cut up the neck?


----------



## smoking b (Mar 10, 2014)

Most of the meat will slice off with a good sharp knife. After that a fork will help you get the rest pretty easy. Let me know if you try any - if you do, I doubt you'll make burger with any more of them...


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 10, 2014)

I always hated trying to debone them.  Did you measure the temp of the neck?


----------



## smoking b (Mar 10, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I always hated trying to debone them. Did you measure the temp of the neck?


Yeah they can be a pain for sure - not a problem when you smoke them. I did monitor the temp.













PICT0987.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014


















PICT0988.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 10, 2014






You can see the hole from my probe in these 2 pics - just be careful to stay away from the bone...


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 10, 2014)

What temp did you take them too.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 10, 2014)

c farmer said:


> What temp did you take them too.


I pulled the neck at 162 then wrapped & rested it - carryover took it the rest of the way. The heart I pulled at 165.


----------



## chestnutbloom (Mar 10, 2014)

Amazing. I'd push my mom outta the way for some of that neck 'n heart! Hmmm sounds like a great name for a rock band.....


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 11, 2014)

How magnificent that looks!!! And how fun that you caught the deer yourself!! And how impressive the cooking and preparation is!!! Well done!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smoking b (Mar 11, 2014)

chestnutbloom said:


> Amazing. I'd push my mom outta the way for some of that neck 'n heart! Hmmm sounds like a great name for a rock band.....


Ha!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thanks man


----------



## smoking b (Mar 11, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> How magnificent that looks!!! And how fun that you caught the deer yourself!! And how impressive the cooking and preparation is!!! Well done!!! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> PICT0986.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...









   Now that's* droolavision!!!!!!!*   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice wrok B!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 11, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Now that's* droolavision!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Case!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It was a great meal for sure - wish it was possible to have it more often!


----------



## moikel (Mar 11, 2014)

That looks great.Nice idea to put the 2 together. Heart is an under appreciated cut.There have been some great dishes in nose to tail using different hearts,beef,venison,lamb.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Smoking B,

Sorry to be late to your neck & heart party….wow! looks great!  Love to see people using all the parts on the animal.

I have always trimmed the valves out of hearts before eating them, just cause I'm a little squeamish.  Do you find the valves to be tough to chew or unpleasant mouth feel?  Cooking hearts would be a lot easier without trimming those out.  If you give me the thumbs up on it, I might try leaving them in next time.

Your neck looks amazing too.  Any concerns about CWD in your part of the world?  CDC freaked me out about cooking the neck with the bones/spinal cord still in, but gotta say that the neck meat was really delicious and worth the effort.  

The color and juiciness on your final pictures is amazing!  Thanks very much for sharing!

Clarissa


----------



## smoking b (Mar 12, 2014)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hi Smoking B,
> 
> Sorry to be late to your neck & heart party….wow! looks great!  Love to see people using all the parts on the animal.
> 
> ...


Hi Clarissa - the valves aren't tough to chew once the heart is cooked but if you didn't want to eat them they would be very easy to get rid of once the heart was sliced.

I'm lucky so far as to the CWD - haven't had any cases around me yet knock on wood. That being said though, I go over every deer I take with a fine tooth comb. I'm also lucky in that a friend of mine runs a deer farm & knows all the signs of anything being wrong with a deer so if I'm ever in doubt I can get hold of him. & yes those necks are hard to beat when done right  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Thanks for the comments - I tried to capture how juicy & great they turned out


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 12, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Hi Clarissa - the valves aren't tough to chew once the heart is cooked but if you didn't want to eat them they would be very easy to get rid of once the heart was sliced.
> 
> I'm lucky so far as to the CWD - haven't had any cases around me yet knock on wood. That being said though, I go over every deer I take with a fine tooth comb. I'm also lucky in that a friend of mine runs a deer farm & knows all the signs of anything being wrong with a deer so if I'm ever in doubt I can get hold of him. & yes those necks are hard to beat when done right
> 
> ...


You totally captured it!!  I showed your pictures to my husband, and he is chomping at the bit to take another deer this season so that we can get another heart and neck!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 13, 2014)

Moikel said:


> That looks great.Nice idea to put the 2 together. Heart is an under appreciated cut.There have been some great dishes in nose to tail using different hearts,beef,venison,lamb.


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's a good combo. & you are right - heart doesn't get the respect it deserves...


----------

